# Goat with Lump in her udder



## Smiley08

She is about 4 years old... I have noticed since she freshened about 
7 months ago that she has had hard lump about the size of a golf ball
up near the top of one half of her udder..
Anyway last week her milk drop off over night on the half.
I went to the vet and they gave me treatment for mastitis.
After a week their is no change in the milk and 
she still has the lump and not a lot of milk... 1/2 cup
I should also mention the milk looks normal udder is not hot and she isn't acting bothered in the least about it...
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MF-Alpines

Is the lump staying the same size? I don't want to scare you, but CL can show up in the udder, but I would think the lump would grow.

I have a doe that developed a lump in her udder, more towards the teat, but still in the udder. After many mastitis tests that were negative, I stopped worrying. It is just some sort of calcification or scar tissue. Not exactly sure how she got it, but since tests were negative and it's now growing, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Smiley08

Yes the lump is the same size as it was this spring.. This morning I felt & squeezed it to see if she would react and never did.
It is very hard.. I noticed today that her milk is starting to gradually drop off on her other side now to.. 
This is the longest I have ever milked them in a season.. they never have been in for the long haul as far as milk production goes...so not sure if that has something to do with their milk dropping off..


----------



## goatkid

To be on the safe side, I'd have a CL test done. As for the drop in production, that is entirely normal this time of year, especially if she is bred. All my does are down in production, especially the Nubians and the ones who are furthest along in gestation are being dried up this week because it's not worth my time to milk goats only giving about a pound per day.


----------



## Laverne

If you do a search, walled off staph and walled off mastitis you will get some info that may help you determine what to do. Vicki says that a walled off staph lump can result in no bad culture results, it can be high like your doe has. When it bursts it may cause acute mastitis then. 

My first doe I had in the late 70's freshened with a high lump for a couple years. She was making some milk before being bred, precocious, so I squirted some out which probably introduced it or the milk she got from her dams milk had staph in it and it made it way to the udder. I eventually infused an over the counter treatment in that side and it seemed to encourage it to burst. Then the lump was gone and she never got acute mastitis.

If I had a doe with that right now I'd give vitamin C , one teaspoon morning and night, maybe some hot compresses, lysine, worming if needed, to boost immune system to encourage it to burst. Check it every day size wise and if it bursts get a culture and infuse mastitis treatments. After a couple weeks if it didn't burst then I'd just watch it like a hawk.


----------



## Smiley08

Thank you all for your replys.. 
Excuse me if this is a silly question but when you say vitamin c
Are you talking the human pill variety? 

I found somewhere online that they have I'm quoting...

"They have a set of lymph nodes up on the backside of the udder, it is somewhat kidney shaped."

I would have to say kidney shaped came to mind when I was feeling her lump...

I think I'm going to take your suggestion and give her a immune boost and watch to see if that helps!!!


----------



## Rose

I use powered Vitamin C from the health food store.


----------



## MF-Alpines

If it is in the same spot as the picture of the lymph nodes is that you saw, I would definitely test for CL.


----------



## Smiley08

Just for update. My girl is now dried up and will kid in march.. So will let you know how it goes.
The lump is shrinking so looking forward to see how she is when she freshens.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Did you ever test her for CL? CL is nasty and you do NOT want it to burst. You do not want it in your herd. If it were me, I would test, just for peace of mind.


----------

